# Manual Jack plate for 15'4" Gheenoe



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Vance jackplate


----------



## Valeflyfisherman (Jul 2, 2019)

I called Hydro Dynamics out of TX. They mack the Rapid Jack's. They have a Simple Jack that I can get in 3" or 4" offset, 4" or adjustment for about $150 unpainted. Probably will go with them.


----------



## Flatsflyer (Dec 19, 2018)

I have the Vance and it’s pretty good.


----------



## Gervais (Nov 28, 2016)

If you don’t mind a little DIY, just buy some AA U channel aluminum and make a two piece jack plate. You can cut it with a regular skill saw and drill spaced holes to raise and lower it on the transom. You should have some adjustment with the motor clamps as well.

https://www.midweststeelsupply.com/store/6061aluminumassociationchannel


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I like the Bob's plate 

You do not want too much set back on a highsider 

You will like that little Honda 

And lastly that rig will get you into some very skinny places , you will need a long extension and have to get way forward to get it to plane but it should ...


----------



## Valeflyfisherman (Jul 2, 2019)

I'm not to Gheenoe smart at all, so what is a highsider, mine is an way old model and sides don't look all that high on mine.









Here is the Simple Jack plates from Hydro-Dynamics looking at getting it finished in Matte Black


----------

